# Which One??



## MMad1121 (Dec 21, 2011)

I've got a few that I love of Speck and Boo, but I've narrowed them down to these two.

Let me know!

1. One Speck, Two Speck
2. Boo, the Showoff


----------



## Fieldz (Apr 6, 2011)

Definitely the second one!


----------



## TwilightNite (Mar 3, 2011)

Second!! Good luck in the contest!


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

I really likethe first, but more people are likely to vote for the second since that's a really pretty hm. <3


----------



## morla (Oct 8, 2011)

Second one! Beautiful!


----------

